# DVD+RW formatting software



## Motorant (Apr 13, 2007)

I have finally given up on Roxio for burning CDs and DVDs and moved to share/freeware. I have CD Burner Pro XP3 for burning CDs and DVDs but can't find a way to format DVD+RWs such that I can drag and drop to them using Windows Explorer (which I could do having formatted them on Roxio).

Can anyome either:

tell me how to do this on CD Burner Pro XP3, or

recommend share/freeware that will format the discs.

Cheers - great site - this is my first post but I have used your advice in the past.

Ant


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Using RW media that way requires a packet writing driver running. Note that packet writing has a long and infamous history for being very unreliable. I suggest you forget about using it that way, especially if you value the data.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I use Burn On to burn everything, works great

http://www.burnworld.com/burnoncddvd/

Dan


----------



## Motorant (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help, guys - I appreciate both bits of advice.

I'm only using the RW functionality to transfer files from 1 computer to another with the files remaining safely on the original.

Thanks again, both.


----------

